# Sticky  Rule Reminder



## Joe Archer

Thought this should be posted here as well...


Steve said:


> The rules below apply to everyone regardless of prior donations to the site or payments for premium site features:
> 
> 
> 1. Rudeness to other members and especially sponsors will not be tolerated. Difference of opinion is fine and is to be expected but out-right nasty rude exchange will not be tolerated and don't be surprised when they are promptly deleted.
> 
> 2. Any post that has racial overtones will be promptly deleted and that user who made it considered for removal.
> 
> 3. This is a family site. We have male and female members of all ages. I expect that your posts recognize this fact. Any post that involves sexually objectionable language or content will be deleted, and the poster will receive a strike. It is the judgment call of the Administrators and Moderators as to what constitutes objectionable, so if you are unsure whether or not your post is appropriate for a family audience, do not post it.
> 
> 4. Posts can and will be censored as needed.
> 
> 5. Any post that is intentionally made to degrade or disrupt the flow of the thread and/or posts that (in the opinion of the moderating staff) are meant to be or are malicious in content will result in a official warning. Trolls (see definition) will be promptly removed.
> 
> 6. Posts made selling a product or service without being a paid sponsor warrant a strike.
> 
> 7. Personal conflicts and grudges that have occurred among members outside of this site should stay that way. Keep it off the site. This is supposed to be a positive place for thoughts about the outdoors, not a soap opera.
> 
> The larger gatherings of members get, the more frequently conflicts will probably occur. Again keep it off the site,.... I don't want to hear about it here via a post. We run a website. We are not the police and I don't have the time to investigate every case where somebody feels they got a raw deal from somebody else.
> 
> Finally, a personal attack on anyone, by anyone else whether it be because of a grudge at an outing or over a high charged topic in the forums, will be deleted by myself or a super moderator,.... no questions asked. We don't care who you are,... moderator, long time user, or first time poster. Personal messages also fall under this rule. Personal messages can be reviewed to verify what has happened.
> 
> 8. Any user of these boards including moderators will be permanently banned upon receiving three warnings (strikes) as determined from the collective moderation staff.
> 
> We still maintain the right to ban anyone immediately, no questions asked, but to date have done this very sparingly and have never taken this action (without warnings) with an established user.
> 
> 9. All posts made within the forums become the property of iGreatLakes.com LLC (the posts themselves only, not the intellectual content) after they are made and may be stored indefinitely at our discretion.
> 
> By making new posts after 10/10/2003 you affirm that you agree with this new TOS addendum. Note that the TOS posted here may be updated from time to time.


The rules below apply to everyone regardless of prior donations to the site or payments for premium site features:


1. Rudeness to other members and especially sponsors will not be tolerated. Difference of opinion is fine and is to be expected but out-right nasty rude exchange will not be tolerated and don't be surprised when they are promptly deleted.

2. Any post that has racial overtones will be promptly deleted and that user who made it considered for removal.

3. This is a family site. We have male and female members of all ages. I expect that your posts recognize this fact. Any post that involves sexually objectionable language or content will be deleted, and the poster will receive a strike. It is the judgment call of the Administrators and Moderators as to what constitutes objectionable, so if you are unsure whether or not your post is appropriate for a family audience, do not post it.

4. Posts can and will be censored as needed.

5. Any post that is intentionally made to degrade or disrupt the flow of the thread and/or posts that (in the opinion of the moderating staff) are meant to be or are malicious in content will result in a official warning.Trolls (see definition) will be promptly removed.

6. Posts made selling a product or service without being a paid sponsor warrant a strike.

7. Personal conflicts and grudges that have occurred among members outside of this site should stay that way. Keep it off the site. This is supposed to be a positive place for thoughts about the outdoors, not a soap opera.

The larger gatherings of members get, the more frequently conflicts will probably occur. Again keep it off the site,.... I don't want to hear about it here via a post. We run a website. We are not the police and I don't have the time to investigate every case where somebody feels they got a raw deal from somebody else.

Finally, a personal attack on anyone, by anyone else whether it be because of a grudge at an outing or over a high charged topic in the forums, will be deleted by myself or a super moderator,.... no questions asked. We don't care who you are,... moderator, long time user, or first time poster. Personal messages also fall under this rule. Personal messages can be reviewed to verify what has happened.

8. Any user of these boards including moderators will be permanently banned upon receiving three warnings (strikes) as determined from the collective moderation staff.

We still maintain the right to ban anyone immediately, no questions asked, but to date have done this very sparingly and have never taken this action (without warnings) with an established user.

9. All posts made within the forums become the property of iGreatLakes.com LLC (the posts themselves only, not the intellectual content) after they are made and may be stored indefinitely at our discretion.

By making new posts after 10/10/2003 you affirm that you agree with this new TOS addendum. Note that the TOS posted here may be updated from time to time.
<----<<<


----------

